
QEMU Advent Calendar: A surprise disk image each day until Christmas - stefanha
https://qemu-advent-calendar.org/
======
stefanha
QEMU Advent Calendar is back again this year with a surprise disk image each
day until Christmas.

It features disk images of interest to hackers or to show off features from
the many emulated hardware platforms that QEMU supports.

Happy holidays! And if you have a bootable image you'd like to contribute,
check out the calendar website to get in touch.

------
LeonM
Today's image (netboot.xys) isn't even an image, it's just a shell script. It
is both awesome and scary at the same time.

It boots an image straight from an unsecure http URL, and allows you to boot
various BSDs and Linux flavours straight from the internet.

~~~
theantonym
Hi, owner of [https://netboot.xyz](https://netboot.xyz) here. netboot.xyz has
https support, with http support still being in place for those that don't
have https support compiled into iPXE as it's not compiled by default. I'd
recommend checking out the site directly if this is something that interests
you. All of the source code running the site is on github as well and we're
always open to contributions. We also always try to retrieve the installer
kernels directly from the OS supported mirrors when possible so that they are
pulled from trusted sources.

~~~
LeonM
Hi, thanks for the work! I believe I first discovered netboot.xyz on a show
HN. I have set up the DHCP in my lab to serve netboot.xyz, so I can experiment
with different OS'es without much hassle. It has been great so far.

~~~
m-p-3
I even used it successfully on a VPS which had a limited about of OSes
available. Awesome project!

------
rwmj
The source for F-Bird the boot sector game (day 1) is here:
[https://github.com/nanochess/fbird](https://github.com/nanochess/fbird) and
it's an incredible bit of engineering. 3 unused bytes too :-)

------
kashyapc
This year also marks the 15th anniversary of QEMU.

------
m-p-3
netboot.xyz is such an awesome project. I added it to most of my USB boot
disks as a grub entry (on my SystemRescueCD USB thumbdrive, etc), so I'm
almost never stuck when I need to deploy an OS on the go.

------
kashyapc
There are still a couple of open slots, so feel free to send ideas (or even
better -- prepared images) to the contact e-mail address mentioned on the
website.

------
sigjuice
Hoping for some cool non-x86 and non-Linux systems.

